# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Xin phần mềm Dell Data Safe Local Backup

## doken

mình mới mua 1 laptop dell, mình định ghi phân vùng recovery ra đĩa nhưng trong máy không có sẵn chương trình dell data safe local backup, bạn nào có vui lòng cho mình xin. cảm ơn!

----------


## mallboro

*máy dell thì cái nào chẳng cài sẵn soft này, chắc tại bạn vô tình làm nó hỏng hóc rồi, thử dùng* *system restore** xem, may ra cứu vãn được, còn trên mạng thì khó kiếm lắm, học dùng cd đi kèm cũng được !

bạn có thể tham khảo cách này :* [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
*ghi recovery cho laptop dell win7
*
*bước 1 vào start ( làm theo hình ) 

click -> dell -> dell software & utilite




click -> dell getting started guide[replacer_img]

click -> create recovery disc




nhìn phía bên phải có thông báo -> dell datasafe local backup 

dell datasafe local backup ...... click here to create your system recovery discs now. ( bạn bấm chuột vào click here để làm bước tiếp theo )




click -> recovery media



tới dây bạn có thể chọn thiết bị lưu trữ là usb hoặc đĩa dvd - bạn tùy chọn và cho thiết bị vào để ghi.



sau khi đã click thì có thể :cờ or [replacer_img] . please wait... !





+ chạy khoảng 15 phút máy sẽ báo cho đĩa tiếp theo vào và đợi tiếp cho tới khi ghi xong - chúc các bạn thành công.
​


*

----------


## Minhpham.vcu

mình mua dell chính hãng, win 7 bản quyền, có phân vùng recovery nhưng ko hiểu sao lại ko có soft này. cảm ơn bạn đã giúp đỡ

----------

